# Need advice on the General T6FL-DH closet auger



## Frank U (12 mo ago)

I need a 6 ft closet auger for my home and I was considering buying the RIDGID K-6P that every single 'review' and 'home improvement' site recommends. I learned at RIDGID's site that it came in one of two different head versions, bulb and drop. When I searched for advice on which one to get, I came across this lovely, informative forum, and found out that the pros all recommend the General brand auger and actually dislike the RIDGID. So I am about to buy a General T6FL-DH (Drop Head) but I have one question about its construction. For the record, I have an old General 3 ft auger with a drop head but one thing I don't like about it is the loose steel rod that flops to one side when I pull it all the way out to get the head close to the vinyl covered tip. I need to do that to get the drop head started in the convoluted 'S' trap in my older Mansfield toilets. The cable sticks out enough to bend in this position, making it harder to turn the crank handle, which is against the opposite wall. What I want to know is if the 6 ft version with its hexagonal guide tube performs better in this regard. I can't find a sigle video of it in action and the instruction manual doesn't give a clear enough view of this feature. Does the hexagonal guide tube remain inside the outer tube, without the cable sticking out and bending, in both the 3 ft and the extended 6 ft modes? A video or clear images would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Frank U said:


> I need a 6 ft closet auger for my home and I was considering buying the RIDGID K-6P that every single 'review' and 'home improvement' site recommends. I learned at RIDGID's site that it came in one of two different head versions, bulb and drop. When I searched for advice on which one to get, I came across this lovely, informative forum, and found out that the pros all recommend the General brand auger and actually dislike the RIDGID. So I am about to buy a General T6FL-DH (Drop Head) but I have one question about its construction. For the record, I have an old General 3 ft auger with a drop head but one thing I don't like about it is the loose steel rod that flops to one side when I pull it all the way out to get the head close to the vinyl covered tip. I need to do that to get the drop head started in the convoluted 'S' trap in my older Mansfield toilets. The cable sticks out enough to bend in this position, making it harder to turn the crank handle, which is against the opposite wall. What I want to know is if the 6 ft version with its hexagonal guide tube performs better in this regard. I can't find a sigle video of it in action and the instruction manual doesn't give a clear enough view of this feature. Does the hexagonal guide tube remain inside the outer tube, without the cable sticking out and bending, in both the 3 ft and the extended 6 ft modes? A video or clear images would be very helpful. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 131637




Here's the deal, this site is for REAL PLUMBERS only.

We're going to make fun of you, you'll stomp your feet and get mad, we'll make fun of you some more which will cause you to spew curse words and call us names. You'll thank the few who seem to give you good advice but are really bullschitting you, it won't end well. 

I suggest you just leave now.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Frank U said:


> ............. I came across this lovely, informative forum,.............


Here's an example of a best case scenario for you.









excuse me


excuse me




www.plumbingzone.com





Also, you didn't even buy the model I suggested in another thread on this site!!!!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Here's an example of a best case scenario for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....and you should link the one from tonight!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Why do you buy both and tell us which one is better? Why do we always have to give out free advice? I’m sick of giving out free advice. 
$8 says this guys gunna just huff and puff..

(this is like the countless homeless drug addicts- always asking for $, at intersections, drive thrus, parking lots and highway off-ramps..
i now say “how about just once, just this one time, you give me $2.. And if you do, next time I see you I’ll give you $10.. they always laugh and say “NO” then I say “and that’s why your in this position”)


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Why do you buy both and tell us which one is better? Why do we always have to give out free advice? I’m sick of giving out free advice.
> $8 says this guys gunna just huff and puff..
> 
> (this is like the countless homeless drug addicts- always asking for $, at intersections, drive thrus, parking lots and highway off-ramps..
> i now say “how about just once, just this one time, you give me $2.. And if you do, next time I see you I’ll give you $10.. they always laugh and say “NO” then I say “and that’s why your in this position”)


There's always a homeless guy on the off ramp begging for money every day, the other day someone gave him some money and he didn't acknowledge the driver nor did he say thanks. The guy is always in the middle of both lanes and I'm always inches from running him over.


----------



## Frank U (12 mo ago)

Hey, great answers guys! Thanks for the warm welcome. Next…


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> There's always a homeless guy on the off ramp begging for money every day, the other day someone gave him some money and he didn't acknowledge the driver nor did he say thanks. The guy is always in the middle of both lanes and I'm always inches from running him over.


since Covid, they’ve let the homeless into a lot of the hotels around the city, which is great for them, and they have a nice place to stay but it’s brought a lot of them to the burbs. All
Every intersection and off ramp has one tapping on your window as you wait at the light.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Frank U said:


> Hey, great answers guys! Thanks for the warm welcome. Next…


no prob, this forum is for Professional (Lic’ed) Plumbers only!
But let us know which w/c auger is better, will ya? 
sorry, you know what A w/c is right?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Jeff: Pat, I’d like to trade the R, A, and N, for a U and C please, Then rearrange the letters in the puzzle to find out the posters name.

Pat: OK, the clue is “a dummy who didn’t read an follow the forums rules..”

Jeff: F_CK U

ding ding ding..

Pat: we’ll done Jeff, you got $10,500, the TOTO w/c package, and you’re on your way to win the trip to Mexico and the car…


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Jeff: Pat, I’d like to trade the R, A, and N, for a U and C please, Then rearrange the letters in the puzzle to find out the posters name.
> ...............


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Frank U said:


> Hey, great answers guys! Thanks for the warm welcome. Next…


Me gusta...


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------

